# Job opportunity options for new arrivals



## r_1159 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi
Good day
This is my first post in this forum and I am hoping to get some valuable advices.
I am planning to arrive in Brisbane in a couple of weeks. I have never been in Australia.
So far I have applied for many job opportunities related to my profession but heard nothing due to lack of local experience.
As far as I see the living expenses are very high and securing a job in the first month seems necessary for me in order to support my family ( my wife and I )
I am willing to accept any jobs such as working in restaurant, shops in order to have an income until I settle in Australia.
Could you please give me the name of some companies, restaurants etc where I can get full times job once I arrive in Brisbane ?
Please give me some information as what sort of works are easy to secure for new arrivals ?
What is the wage range for those jobs ?
I am 34 and have studied engineering. I am on a permanent resident visa
I appreciate your help in advance
Kind Regards
REZA


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Reza,

First off, welcome to the forum! I have to admit (not to be mean, just to be honest) I can't understand emigrating to a country one has never been to before - I am "only" doing it because my partner is Australian and it's either that or we can't be together... I wouldn't do it for anything less as starting a new life isn't an easy task. But I am sure you have your reasons, I'm just saying that if you have nothing here in Australia to fall back on or who can support you, you might be in for a rough ride.

Hopefully, though, I am wrong and you will be just fine!

Nobody can tell you any companies who will be more eager to hire you, because most of the time it is a mystery why employers do or don't hire, if you ask me. You'd be well off just sending your resume to pretty much any company in the area that you can find and would work for. Any at all. Try big stores or chains like K-Mart or Red Rooster maybe? They won't pay too much (it'll be minimum wage) but they'll have jobs.

The most important thing, I have found, looking for a job in Australia as a foreigner, is that they need to know that your English is proficient. They will not trust anyone to communicate with their costumers/patients/relations unless they know the person is representative, and good English communication skills are part of that. You will depend on job interviews to prove your language proficiency and probably only then (unless you have a certificate for proficient English) will you be seriously considered.

Local experience is a big help because it proves that you are able to communicate and function in Australian society. That is all that proves, is that you have previously been able to function in a working position in Australia.

It is quite a leap of faith to take no matter what. My suggestion would be get your resume out there first as MUCH as you can, ask for the opportunity to come introduce yourself once you are there, and then rely on the interview to give the employer more confidence in you. After all, anyone from abroad can get their CV translated by a translator to make it look perfect, an employer will not be comfortable considering you until they know they and their clients can communicate with you well enough to make it work.

That is what I have experienced so far, anyway.


----------



## huggoo (Jan 20, 2012)

hello, apologies if this question has been asked : what is your general impression of finding work in areas such as finance / engineering while on a provisional visa (820, 309) ? Im asking because upon searching the internet I'm coming across accounts of people having found a lot of difficulties finding work because several companies cant understand the difference between a provisional (no expiry date) and temporary visa. Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## huggoo (Jan 20, 2012)

r_1159 said:


> Hi
> Good day
> This is my first post in this forum and I am hoping to get some valuable advices.
> I am planning to arrive in Brisbane in a couple of weeks. I have never been in Australia.
> ...


Reza while I cant help you much, I can say that you are at an advantage on being a PR, because it seems that you have one less factor to have a company turn you away. I would suggest getting in touch with recruiters, especially ones referred by your friends. Maybe they will reply when referred. If possible, try not to quit your job until you have a sound feeling that your prospects are good. what engineering did you do?


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm a couple of weeks into my job search in Australia as a foreigner and I've learned a couple of small things that might end up helping you or anyone else reading.

From what I have noticed, as an immigrant of any kind (permanent or temporary, highly educated or not) with no local experience (and they care about local experience) your best bet is to set your standards for your first job "low" and "show your face".

What I mean by "low" is - if you really just want to work, your best bet is to just apply for anything, whether you think you'll enjoy it or not and whether you feel you can do better or not. Retail jobs, line work, etc. Don't be picky! This will not pay off for your first job. Australian employers attach a lot of value to "local experience" - if you have never worked any kind of job in Australia, they will likely not even invite you for an interview unless you have super impressive qualifications. Get local experience first, in ANY job, while you look for a job you actually like. Apply for anything. I'm a historian and I have been going for factory, cleaning and retail work. If you are over 21 you probably shouldn't go for fast food jobs, though - those chains are known to generally prefer hiring younger (and thereby cheaper) workers.

Secondly make sure to show your face as much as you can. It's good to just send around resumes and letters through Seek.com.au and job agencies, but don't forget the power of presenting yourself. By showing up and handing them your resume in person, you can show them your communication skills are adequate and you are well presented, when otherwise they might have picked someone less well presented purely on their resume because they are local and a safer choice.

I've learned this from responses I've gotten on my search. Local experience and good communication are very important to employers so if you can prove them as soon as possible you increase your chances at employment.


----------

